

Dell announces acquisition of Quest Software for $2.4 Billion - sirlancer
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/07/02/dell-to-buy-quest-software-for-2-4-billion/

======
sirlancer
I find this news interesting in light of Dell's February acquisition of backup
and recovery startup Appassure software which competes directly with Quest
Software's NetVault Backup. Seems a bit schizophrenic.

~~~
mg2003
Appassure was 50-100 million, Quest is 2.4 billion. They paid for a little bit
more than just NetVault. Just a thought... Or maybe they're kicking themselves
that they missed out on buying BakBone last year for ~50 million and are now
paying the extra 2.35 billion to make sure they get NetVault too?

------
Toshio
So Dell's long-term plan is to become an enterprise software company, just
like HP was planning at some point?

~~~
mtgx
Sounds like these companies are getting disrupted, and their natural intuition
is to move up-market, which is a wrong move long-term if the whole PC market
goes bust.

